# Mongrels/ Mix breeds



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Anyone have any pictures of their mixbreed doggys, i have to say as much as i love pedigree dogs as well, my favourite has to be mongrels, they are so cute, individual, and you never quite know what they are going to be like. ALso what breeds do you think might be in them??

Firs off i have Brody:

She is a funny old thing, she is 6, had her since she was a puppy, she has recently torn a ligament in her knee, but the vet says 3 months of rest should heal it nicely! No going off the lead for her! 

We got Brody when my brothers dog escaped and got pregnant, now based on the stray dogs around my area id say i know who the dad is! 
Her dad looks like a setter style dog crossed with a doberman, as it has the dobermans markings, and her mum was a border terrier crossed with some other type of terrier i think.

So we ended up with a small terrier sized dog, with a setter tail, doberman markings, with the long doberman nose! With fluffy ears! Odd you might say, but she is my number 1 baby, i love this dog more than anything, i cant imagine life without her!











































I also have a staffy x jack russel taz 









And a sheepdog x something mastiffy and huge Richard:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Penny who lives with my parents back in wales :flrt:









Phoebe









I luffs the Phoebeweeby<3


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

awwww see they are SOOOO much cuter than full breed!! and mostly wihtout all the issues involved in pedigrees!


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Holly, Border collie cross. She died just before her 18th birthday.










Tai, lab x collie


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

wow living to 18, thats amazing! and both are gorgeous


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SilverSteno said:


> Tai, lab x collie


I'm a sucker for collies anyway but he is just gorgeous!! :flrt:


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> wow living to 18, thats amazing! and both are gorgeous


Yeah, she got to a good age! And she died naturally at home too. The (new) vet took her off the medication she was on for a weak bladder a couple of months before because he didn't think it was fair to keep her on medication at her age when it was just fighting the symptoms of old age. He said as long as she still enjoys her food and her short walks he was happy to leave her be. She never went off her food, she had her dinner as usual and then passed away overnight peacefully in her sleep.

We never figured out what she was crossed with though lol


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most of my 11 dogs are crosses or mongrels and all have sad stories to tell

Ellie a 3 legged Lurcher type




















Josh a Yorkie cross











Lucy a Springer x Collie










Mindy a Patterdale cross (with Kye my Rottie)










Polly a lurcher (with Dennis my naked kitty)











Sadie a Staffy cross


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are my cross breeds.. and of course my staffy!

White one i was told she was a staffy cross... but no... im convinced she is a pointer cross!!










Heres another of my Smitty!!










Heres my Angel.. Her parents are my 2 dogs!!.. So i know she is a staffy cross!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

aww, they are all gorgeous peeps!! 
And shell, yeah i find people nowadays really want tough looking "full breed" dogs like staffys etc, even though most of them arent even full staffys to begin with, my staffy cross was beaten repeatedly for fun and coz he wasnt tough enough, they wanted a vicious dog to make them look hard and he just wasnt, i remember once the guy i got him off, who was my sisters boyfriend, said that him and his brothers would take it in turns holding him while they punched him to toughen him up, he is terrifief of men, so sad.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Mutts are too cute! Our family have a spanielXspaniel, but he just looks like a spaniel oddly enough  When i can have a dog, I really want a mutt! Poss one like Brody or Sadie, but they are all gorgeous!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Heres my little terror. His name is Rocky. Was ment to be a jrt but i have no idea what he is. The dog that was ment to be his mum was a wired haired jr. What do you guys think??

The night i got him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

groovy chick said:


> Heres my little terror. His name is Rocky. Was ment to be a jrt but i have no idea what he is. The dog that was ment to be his mum was a wired haired jr. What do you guys think??
> 
> The night i got him


 

Flipping gorgeous is what he is:flrt: Hes certainly grown into a gorgeous dog but def not a JRT


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

no idea what he is but omg im in love!! my brother had one like this, she was a big hairy thing!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks guys  Oh yeah hes a hairy little thing and its really thick but only on his back his shoulders and legs are really thin


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

groovy chick said:


>


I love semi long haired dogs after a clipping. :flrt:
Maybe cairn x patterdale?


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

This is harry he is a staffy crossed with a rottweiler


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

omg simply stunning, my friend has 2 rottweiler x staffs and his are the ginger sandy colours with black mouths! xx


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

I think mongrels are some of the cutest dogs around. You usually get all the cute parts from the parents and not the less desireable parts. Here is my mutt

Still not 100% on what the hell she is


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

awwww beatiful, and yes no idea either!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

These are my cross breds. What happens when you have a sly bitch and a sneaky dog! And why I should have put Che back in the kennel block him being an experenced stud and highly sexed!

8 pups, 5 weeks old yesterday. Can you guess what they are? oooo and dad has a 5:4 Hipscore.


Clare's dog (BossHogg), 'Stewie'








'Black Dog' My personal fave








Browny coloured dog, was black and white now showing true colours lol








Black and white dog with white spot on back.








Bitches

Bitch 1. More white on chest and paws, Mate is having her I think.








Bitch 2, smallest pup








Bitch 3, Another smaller pup most likely be mums size.








Bitch 4, Real Sweetie









3 dogs and 4 bitches available. But not sure as yet if my mate is having the bitch with most white on or the browny dog. lol so only 6 pups available.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Stewieeeee :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my dog freddie he's a collie x


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Mush said:


> This is harry he is a staffy crossed with a rottweiler


All gorgous, especially the hairy/scruffy ones, but afraid it is still Harry I loves mostest <3 :flrt: <3:flrt:

Jo


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

mrfluff said:


> All gorgous, especially the hairy/scruffy ones, but afraid it is still Harry I loves mostest <3 :flrt: <3:flrt:
> 
> Jo



i also think i have to agree with u on this :lol2:

i love my dog soooooooooooooo much he is just awesome!!! best dawg in the world, il have to get some new pics of the woofbag at some point!!! hes dead to the world tonight, he spent the afternoon in the forest and played fetch at a pond there to he decided he was worn out!!!!


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

yeah although i love my brody the best obviously as shes mine, i think harry is definitely 2nd best to her! he is a bloody stunner!! i love the white on his chest


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> yeah although i love my brody the best obviously as shes mine, i think harry is definitely 2nd best to her! he is a bloody stunner!! i love the white on his chest



that white bit often becomes black of bron depending on how many muddy puddles he launches himself into!!!!:lol2:


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

haha sounds familiar ^^^ ive had a lot of dogs since i was little but NEVER a white one, ive nto actually got a white one now but he has a lot of whit eon him and i hate it when hes gray frim rolling around in the mud, i just bathed him yesterday and hes filth again, thing is he rolls around in the mud then walks into my house and climbs on the couch, i swear they do it to annoy you sometimes!!! 

i actually counted how many dogs we had had since i was little, some had to be rehomed for reasons im not going into on here as its to do with my mum. 

Standard Poodle, Border collie, Boxer, AlsationxRotty, Staffordshire bull terrier, 12 AlsationxRottie puppies!! , Ridgebackx??, Alsation, Terrierxdobermanxsetter, colliexlab (ive now decided thats what richard is), staffordshire bull terrier x jack russel!


----------



## Jacs (Jun 7, 2009)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> haha sounds familiar ^^^ ive had a lot of dogs since i was little but NEVER a white one, ive nto actually got a white one now but he has a lot of whit eon him and i hate it when hes gray frim rolling around in the mud, i just bathed him yesterday and hes filth again, thing is he rolls around in the mud then walks into my house and climbs on the couch, i swear they do it to annoy you sometimes!!!
> 
> i actually counted how many dogs we had had since i was little, some had to be rehomed for reasons im not going into on here as its to do with my mum.
> 
> Standard Poodle, Border collie, Boxer, AlsationxRotty, Staffordshire bull terrier, 12 AlsationxRottie puppies!! , Ridgebackx??, Alsation, Terrierxdobermanxsetter, colliexlab (ive now decided thats what richard is), staffordshire bull terrier x jack russel!


hehe i have a white dog... he end up a funny colour of grey a few days after his bath, is perly white agian at the moment after his trip to the groomer yesterday... he loves it when it rains.. he goes out and gets so muddy he turns black from his sides down... lol then lays on me haha i agree defo do it to annoy you ^_^


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Jacs said:


> hehe i have a white dog... he end up a funny colour of grey a few days after his bath, is perly white agian at the moment after his trip to the groomer yesterday... he loves it when it rains.. he goes out and gets so muddy he turns black from his sides down... lol then lays on me haha i agree defo do it to annoy you ^_^


 
I think mine, richard, prefers being dirty tbh, god knows why, but as soon as you bath him and dry him off hes whining to go out and rolling around in the dirt!!! like birds do when they have mud baths!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

Elisha Metcalf said:


> I think mine, richard, prefers being dirty tbh, god knows why, but as soon as you bath him and dry him off hes whining to go out and rolling around in the dirt!!! like birds do when they have mud baths!



he is gorgeous though so its allowed!!!! harrys just a dirty boy, he rolls in all sorts, even worse in the forest as so much orsey poop


----------



## Elisha Metcalf (Sep 12, 2008)

Mush said:


> he is gorgeous though so its allowed!!!! harrys just a dirty boy, he rolls in all sorts, even worse in the forest as so much orsey poop


 
haha! luckily not many horses where i love, well not where i walk the dogs anyways, so i dont have to put up woth that, but i imagine richard would just love that!! He knows when he is going for a bath too, so i say come on richard upstairs, he runs straight out the back door!


----------



## gwinni (Oct 8, 2007)

This is my boy bailey









He was really ill over xmas and new year, to the extent he couldn't walk and i was carrying him out to pee and then i had to express his bladder. Vet still dosen't know what was wrong but thought it was degenerative myelopathy (sp). But he's getting there eventually, slowly building back up the muscle he's lost. It's been difficult building his head back up.








And both my boys.









They've only recently started snuggling up together. It's only taken jack 3 and 1/2 yrs lol

Oh and Bailey is a staffie cross collie. I also have pics of his mum, dad, brothers and sisters here if anyone wants a nosey.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/178413-baileys-family-pic-heavy.html


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww some lovely looking dogs - love the first lot of piccies and Bailey is fab gwinni :flrt:

Heres our 16 year old Boxer X King Charles Spaniel (??!!!)


















camping:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

that secodn pic is def the 'im driving the car' look


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I LOVE mongrals!
These are my aunties!










they have alovely one on the woodgreen site, but its reserved!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

here is my mix breed hope you like him x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

i guess not...


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

robstaine said:


> i guess not...



i think hes gorgeous hun!


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

hes my cross breed,shes a 4 year old staffy x bullmastiff

this first one is when she was 12 weeks old


----------



## ross (Sep 17, 2006)

Mush said:


> i think hes gorgeous hun!



same here:2thumb:


----------

